# [son] configuration impossible(résolu)

## deja_pris

Bonjour a tous (ou plutot bonsoir (: ).

Comme l'indique le titre, j'ai un petit probleme avec la configuration de sortie du son.

J'ai une soundblaster live 5.1 PCI, et j'utilise les drivers du noyau.

En fait tout allait bien jusqu'au jour ou dans un moment d'absence j'ai installe un windobe sur un second disque dur pour essayer de jouer a Oblivion, TES4. Evidemment incapable de reconnaitre ma carte son pourtant ultra courante, et etant donne que je n'avais pas le cd de drivers sous la main, j'ai installe le driver du chipset son integre a la CM.

Et la, quand j'ai reboote sous Gentoo (tres) peu de temps apres, plus de son. J'ai tente divers trucs, jusqu'a ce que je me rende compte qu'il fallait que je desactive le support du chip son integre dans le bios, avec lequel ma carte son etait en conflit (source du non fonctionnement).

Et la ca refonctionne comme il faut, sauf que je ne peux pas regler le son ni sur mes lecteurs medias avec les ptits trucs expres (raccourcis claviers et/ou molettes sur les GUI), ni avec alsamixer. J'appelle regler modifier le volume, la balance, les basses etc...

Autre chose, ma carte est bien reconnus dans un lspci :

```
lspci

02:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)
```

mais pas si je fais alsaconf :

```
No supported PnP or PCI card found.

Would you like to probe legacy ISA sound cards/chips?
```

Par contre quand je lance alsaconf il me dit que je dois arreter toutes les apps qui utilisent le son et que je dois stopper le "sound driver", et ca je le fais pas car je ne sais pas comment on fait   :Embarassed: 

Ca vient peut etre de la... Meme si avant mon probleme tout fonctionnait nickel et ma carte n'etait pas reconnue non plus dans alsaconf ... :/

Si vous pouviez m'eclairer de vos lanternes j'en serais ravi (: .

Ah et j'ai probablement oublie quelques renseignements, je m'en excuse et surtout n'hesitez pas a demander   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> Par contre quand je lance alsaconf il me dit que je dois arreter toutes les apps qui utilisent le son et que je dois stopper le "sound driver"

 

Il dit aussi  *Quote:*   

> alsaconf will try to do this, but it's not 100% sure

 

Pour arrêter le système son :

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound stop
```

Les drivers sont compilés en dur ou bien en modules ?

Si c'est en dur, il est normal qu'alsaconf ne trouve pas ta carte puisqu'il n'y a pas de module séparé ...

J'ai exactement la même configuration (carte son intégrée + sblive5.1) et ça fonctionne sans problème. 

Le driver "emu10k1" est compilés en dur et la carte intégrée est désactivée dans le bios.

----------

## deja_pris

Merci pour ta reponse.

Bon, ca se complique. Mon module "emu10k1" est bien compile en dur, et le chip son desactive dans le bios.

J'ai essaye d'arreter le systeme son comme tu me l'as indique, mais j'ai en retour :

```
* ERROR: "alsasound" has not yet been started.
```

alors que j'ai bien fait

```
rc-update add alsasound boot
```

a l'install :/  (d'ailleurs quand je le fais j'ai 

```
alsasound already installed in runlevel 'boot'
```

)

Or j'ecoute de la musique en ce moment meme, alors qu'apparament alsasound ne serait pas lance...

 :Question: 

----------

## S_Oz

Si j'ai bien compris ton son fonctionne mais tu ne peux pas utiliser alsamixer!

Avec cette commande tu peux connaitre tes cartes qui sont utilisées: cat /proc/asound/cards.

Ensuite, si c'est la bonne carte donne nous le message d'erreur d'alsamixer.

Essaye amixer, essaye en tant que root "et tourne trois fois autour du PC à cloche pieds" (pardon, j'ai du manger un clown frelaté.)

Tu écoute un CD audio ou des fichiers de son(flac, ogg, mp3, ...)?

----------

## deja_pris

Tu as compris mon probleme   :Wink: 

cat /proc/asouns/cards me retourne bien ma SBlive (ce serait genant sinon, parce que mes enceintes sont branchees dessus, donc si elle n'etait pas utilisee mais que j'avais du son quand meme j'aurais opte pour le cloche pied depuis un moment   :Wink:  )

Et pour le message d'erreur d'alsamixer... bin y'en a pas, il se lance comme il faut, les reglages se font bien, sauf que ca n'a pas d'incidence sur le son qui sort...

En fait c'est comme si le son n'etait pas gere par alsa...

Edit : c'est une epidemie du son chez les gentooistes en ce moment on dirait   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ghoti

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> J'ai essaye d'arreter le systeme son comme tu me l'as indique, mais j'ai en retour :
> 
> ```
> * ERROR: "alsasound" has not yet been started.
> ```
> ...

 

Hum !

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *deja_pris wrote:*   Par contre quand je lance alsaconf il me dit que je dois arreter toutes les apps qui utilisent le son et que je dois stopper le "sound driver" 
> 
> Il dit aussi  *Quote:*   alsaconf will try to do this, but it's not 100% sure 

 

Si c'est pas 100% sûr, il y a quand même 99,9999% de chance qu'il l'ait fait et le message ERROR est donc normal puisque tu essaye d'arrêter alsasound alors qu'il n'est plus actif  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Or j'ecoute de la musique en ce moment meme, alors qu'apparament alsasound ne serait pas lance...
> 
> 

 

Alsasound fait 2 choses :

1. charger les modules lorsqu'ill y en a ( sur base du fichier généré par alsaconf.

2. restaurer les niveaux du mixer

Comme ton module est en dur, tu n'as pas besoin d'alsaconf et alsasound ne sert qu'à reconfigurer le mixer.

Puisque alsasound est dans le runlevel boot, le mixer est configuré, même si tu stoppes alsasound par après, ce qui explique pourquoi tu peux écouter de la musique.

----------

## ghoti

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> En fait c'est comme si le son n'etait pas gere par alsa...

 

Mais es-tu bien sûr, justement, qu'il soit géré par Alsa ? Est-ce qu'il ne serait pas détourné par un truc comme aRts par exemple ?

----------

## deja_pris

Merci pour tes explications.

 *Quote:*   

> Est-ce qu'il ne serait pas détourné par un truc comme aRts par exemple ?

 

Euh... comment je fais pour savoir ca ?

 (et d'ailleurs c'est quoi aRts ?)

----------

## S_Oz

Moi, dans le doute, je ferrai un carnage de (/etc/)asound.state et un reboot.

[edit]

1. carnage = effacement(ou déplacement) du fichier.

2. même si un démon de son arts, esd, ... est lancé alsamixer doit fonctionner sans problème.   

[/edit]Last edited by S_Oz on Mon Aug 21, 2006 9:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## deja_pris

[noob mode]

 *S_Oz wrote:*   

> Moi, dans le doute, je ferrai un carnage de (/etc/)asound.state 

 

Ce qui veut dire ?

[/noob mode]

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## S_Oz

Ton problème va devenir de plus en plus mistèrieux. Il faut des informations nouvelles.

Quel logiciel fonctionne pour lire la musique. Test en plusieurs.

Il utilise un démon de son (arts, esd, ...), alsa, ou oss en sortie. Test en alsa et en oss.

Test amixer en plus de alsamixer pour modifier les volumes (man amixer pour savoir comment faire)

Tes enceintes sont branchées en analogique, en SPDIF, ou ...

----------

## deja_pris

J'utilise xmms, et j'ai la meme chose si j'utilise mplayer.

amixer ne me donne pas plus de resultats qu'alsamixer...

Mes enceintes sont un kit 5.1 avec 3 double-jacks, 1 pour les basses, un pour devant et un pour derriere ; ca doit etre ce qu'on appelle de l'analogique... Enfin c'est un branchage de kit 5.1 tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique...

Enfin j'ai bien saisi qu'il utilise un demon de son, et a priori ce n'est pas alsa... ghoti m'a deja conseille cette piste la, sauf que je ne sais pas trop comment faire pour switcher de demon et tester, ou meme voir celui qui est utilise...

C'est donc la dessus que j'aimerais avoir plus d'infos, mais bon, vous avez le temps hein, je vais me coucher la, je bosse demain   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

Merci bien en tout cas, et a plus.

----------

## deja_pris

Un petit up (: .

J'ai pas eu le temps de faire grand chose depuis hier soir, mais quand meme un ptit truc.

Alors vu que je sais pas comment on fait pour voir qu'est-ce qui gere le son, j'ai essaye de recompiler xmms en enlevant le useflag alsa et en mettant a la place arts, ou oss, ou esd. Pas plus de resultat.

Je sais pas si c'etait une bonne idee ; et si c'en etait une vu que j'ai fait ca a la porky (en faisant

```
USE="-alsa oss" sudo emerge xmms
```

pour oss par exemple), c'est peut etre pour ca que ca a pas marche...

Si vous avez d'autres idees je suis preneur...

----------

## deja_pris

up   :Crying or Very sad:   ?

----------

## bob1977

Salut deja_pris,

   Pour voir quel gestionnaire de son tu utilises dans xmms, il faut aller dans les preferences->onglet E/S audio. En bas, il doit y avoir greffon de sortie alsa si tu utilises alsa. Je te conseillerais de reemerger xmms avec le useflag alsa, de renommer le fichier /etc/asound.state et de redemarrer (vu que tu as configuere alsa en dur dans le noyau). Verifie en meme temps que tu as bien desactive le chipset son dans le bios.

----------

## deja_pris

Petit up ^^.

Bon alors bob j'ai suivi tes instructions, effectivement mon greffon de sortie n'etait pas alsa, chose que j'ai corrigee sur le champ. Ca n'a hélas pas fonctionne   :Crying or Very sad: 

Que veux-tu dire par "renommer le fichier /etc/asound.state" ?

Apparament ca ne vient pas du logiciel, puisque j'arrive a régler l'equalizer, mais pas le volume et la balance.

Autre petite precision, quand je lance un jeu y'a pas le son, et j'ai comme message d'erreur

```
init: sound

sound init failed (SDL_mixer): No available audio device
```

et pour ppracer

```
%%% ppracer warning: Warning: Couldn't set 44100 Hz 16-bit audio

  Reason: No available audio device
```

Je vais me pencher sur ce SDL_mixer...

Edit : y'a du mieux, j'ai reinstaller sdl-mixer et j'ai a nouveau le son sur les jeux... mais j'ai toujours pas les reglages sur mes lecteurs media   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bob1977

Resalut,

 Un petit test: Quand tu tapes alsamixer en console, est-ce que ca met bien que la carte est la SBLIVE? Si ce n'est pas le cas, essaie de la trouver en faisant 

```
alsamixer -c 1

.

.

.

alsamixer -c N
```

Quand tu l'as trouvé, modifie le volume du son pour voir si ca fonctionne vraiment quand tu joue de la musique avec xmms par exemple.

 Si tu n'as pas ta carte configurée par defaut, je pense que tu as du configuré plusieurs cartes sons en dur ou module dans le noyau. Il faudrait donc les desactiver et ne garder que la sblive.

 Pour l'instant, je ne vois pas quoi faire d'autre

----------

## deja_pris

Merci de te pencher sur mon probleme   :Very Happy: 

J'ai essayé ce que tu m'as dit, seule la commande

```
alsamixer -c 0
```

 ouvre alsamixer, et c'est bien pour la carte SBlive.

Je vais faire un tour dans mon noyau pour les cartes son..

edit : perdu   :Sad: 

----------

## bob1977

Dans xmms, va dans preferences->onglet E/S audio. La selectionne greffon de sortie alsa. Ensuite va dans configurer et dans peripherique audio, essaie les differents peripheriques listés. Il me semble qu'il faut relancer xmms quand on modifie ca. Pour chacun d'eux, lis du son et augmente ou baisse le volume dans xmms et dans alsamixer. En principe, il devrait y en avoir un qui sert a quelque chose...

 Dans cette fenetre, decoche la case "utiliser controle du volume logiciel".

 Peux-tu aussi donner le resultat de cette commande pour voir:

```
cat /etc/modules.d/alsa
```

   Comme tu peux le voir, je te donne des idées en vrac. J'espere que cette fois-ci, il y en a une qui va etre bonne parce que je commence a etre a court d'idees.

----------

## deja_pris

Pour les manips sur xmms, rien de bien efficace ;

pour la commande, ca donne :

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.5 2006/06/13 10:18:25 uberlord

Exp $

#Alsa portion

alias char-major-116 snd

#OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

##IMPORTANT

##blablalire /usr/share/doc

## ALSA portion

##alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

##alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

## OSS/Free portion

##alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

##alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

## OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards

options snd cards_limit=1
```

(désolé ca a été long mais je suis pas sur le pc gentoo la, donc je recopie...)

Si ca peut t'apprendre quelque chose...

Merci en tout cas

----------

## bob1977

J'ai un truc different en particulier la fin.

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.1 2003/08/05 21:07:55 johnm Exp $

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.10 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

alias sound-slot-0 snd-emu10k1

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

  Le tien ne mentionne pas snd-emu10k1.Je te conseille de renommer ton fichier actuel et de mettre celui-la a la place. Tu fais un update-modules et reboote. Si ca ne marche pas, tu supprimes mon fichier et remets le tien puis update-modules.

----------

## deja_pris

Ca ne marche pas mieux : lors de la saquence de boot, au moment du loading modules dependencies il me met

```
FATAL : module snd-emu10k1 not found
```

Je précise tout de même que si ca ne resoud pas mon problème, j'ai toujours du son sur ma machine...

----------

## ghoti

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> FATAL : module snd-emu10k1 not found
> ```
> ...

 

Normal : ton driver est en dur. Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, alsaconf n'est valable que pour le driver en module et il ne faut surtout pas mentionner la carte dans /etc/modules.d/alsa !

Si ça peut te rassurer (à défaut d'apporter une solution  :Sad:  ), j'ai le même fichier /etc/modules.d/alsa que toi et ça fonctionne parfaitement.

Le problème est ailleurs mais où   :Question: 

----------

## deja_pris

C'est bien ce que je me demande...

Sinon j'ai prévu de faire une grosse MAJ d'ici peu, parce que j'en ai pas fait depuis mon install (soit y'a deux mois) donc ca commence a urger...

On verra bien si ca regle le probleme... Parce que bon, le truc c'est que ca me gene pas trop (j'ai juste l'effort quasi-insurmontable de bouger ma main jusqu'a la molette des enceintes pour changer le volume à faire au lieu d'appuyer sur les touches up et down du clavier), mais j'ai peur que ce soit la partie cachée de l'iceberg (si iceberg il y a...) ; et puis bon j'ai pas installe gentoo pour pas comprendre ce qu'il se passe non plus   :Wink:  , sinon j'aurais pas migré [antirocks-shield-mode on] d'ubuntu [antirocks-shield-mode off]...

----------

## bob1977

Desole de t'avoir dit une conner*e deja_pris. Tu n'as plus qu'a revenir a ta config originale. J'espere que quelqu'un va pouvoir t'aider parce que la, je n'ai plus de mauvaises solutions a te proposer lol

----------

## dapsaille

Il y as de sombres histoires avec les emu10k1 

(rhaaa merveilles pour 15 euros que demande le peuple)

 que j'ai pu résoudre en le mettant en modules ...

 as tu essayé ??

----------

## deja_pris

 :Laughing:   C'est pas grave bob (: , au contraire merci beaucoup pour ton aide. Et puis tu sais, je fais partie des gens qui pensent qu'un probleme ne se resoud pas en regardant son écran, mais en essayant des trucs, et je prefere essayer un truc qui marche pas plutot que de regarder mon pc en attendant que ca se répare tout seul...

Merci bien donc, et puis ba a charge de revanche   :Wink: 

edit : @dapsaille : ah tiens non j'ai pas tenté ca   :Smile: 

----------

## bob1977

Tout a fait d'accord avec toi, deja_pris. C'est comme ca qu'on apprend a force d'essais et d'erreurs et de reussites quand meme.

 Autrement, fais ce que propose dapsaille: mettre le son en module: c'est ma config et ca marche bien. Dans ce cas, tu peux utiliser le fichier /etc/modules.d/alsa que je t'ai montre tout a l'heure si le tien ne marche pas et faire un update-modules avant de rebooter.

----------

## deja_pris

Bien, j'ai essaye de mettre le emu10k1 en module, ca n'a pas marché.

Mais je me suis dit "tiens, vu qu'il est plus en dur, je vais pouvoir faire alsaconf" (je suis d'ailleurs une grosse chevre de pas y avoir pense avant ^^) ; je lance alsaconf, il me detecte ma carte, il me la configure, me fait un nouveau /etc/modules.d/alsa, me dit que tout est pret, enjoy   :Very Happy: 

je fais donc un update-modules comme conseillé par bob, puis je reboote...

Mais c'est perdu... Dommage, l'idée etait bonne, merci.

Je retenterai des trucs demain si j'ai l'inspiration, pour l'instant il est temps d'aller dormir.

Merci a tous et bonne nuit.

----------

## deja_pris

Bon, j'ai changé mon pc de place, et fautes de prises secteur disponible j'ai du mettre des enceintes pourries qui sont alimentées par la carte son directement... Et bien figurez-vous que tout fonctionne correctement... Allez savoir pourquoi...

----------

